# 3D design questions.



## ScottTheCuber (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok i have a program called blender and it is a 3D graphics program what format of file do i need for shapeways to print the puzzles i make:confused:


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2013)

Make it an Stl also look at this chart http://www.shapeways.com/tutorials/supported-applications/?li=t_menu


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks mike! I am make a 3x3x3 Cube! Wont be out until some time 2014!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> Thanks mike! I am make a 3x3x3 Cube! Wont be out until some time 2014!



oh cool


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Dec 22, 2013)

Also a Speedpyraminx is my main priority right now in a week i will post my pyraminx design it will have a amazing and complex design!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> Also a Speedpyraminx is my main priority right now in a week i will post my pyraminx design it will have a amazing and complex design!



WOW.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Dec 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WOW.


Would you buy a speedsolvable pyraminx?


----------



## Username (Dec 22, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> Would you buy a speedsolvable pyraminx?



If it really is speedsolvable, and it doesn't cost too much --> I would

Not buying without seeing the turning first though


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> Would you buy a speedsolvable pyraminx?



Depends on if it's better than a SS pyraminx.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Dec 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Depends on if it's better than a SS pyraminx.



The Goal is to be better then a SS because there are flaws i find in a Pyraminx which they could make in a v2 that i will make in a v1 of mine. But so I dont copy a patent from SS i willmodify tips and that centerish piece.



> If it really is speedsolvable, and it doesn't cost too much --> I would
> Not buying without seeing the turning first though



Yes the day I get it printed I will do a video and on the forums i will ask for 10 Testers but the testers will get a puzzle that came from the mold not from the printer to the shop. 





Also with the sales i will buy a 3D printer so i can easily send it of. The estimated release of the puzzle is near Novemberish 2014. Because i am not done with the pen and paper design also deciding if i should use a core similar to gans 3x3,.


----------

